# Barebow riser????????????



## ryan b.

I just got an awesome fivics platina to use as a B.B. riser. I’ve shot B.B. specific risers and “regular risers”. The gillo was awesome (I Jada 27”) but couldn’t do anything anyother riser can do once you screw a bunch of barebow weights into it. No you don’t need a B.B. specific riser.


----------



## limbwalker

Demmer is crushing it with his Gillo, as are many others. And they are very affordable for what you get. But any recurve riser will work so long as you can weight it. Just look for a riser that has a bottom weight bushing as well as the stabilizer bushing.


----------



## JimDE

Richard won the Lancaster Archery 2018 Classic with a WinWin non-barebow riser.... pretty much answers your question. It’s the Indian not the bow and arrow.


----------



## jmvargas

you can also get the Spigarelli explorer II like mine which is BOTH a bb and Olympic riser..

well made and relatively light and ideal for us seniors..


----------



## hammer08

You don't need a Barebow specific riser, something else will do. Get what you like as far as looks and price then weight it to your liking. 

My friend has a Cartel Phantom and SF Axiom limbs with 2 12oz x-spot weights on it and it shoots just fine for me indoors. 285/550 is not a problem with his setup. I had an SF forged riser for a while that I played with and it shot really well with weight on it. I've shot and shot well with WF25's. They're very nice risers. I love every Spigarelli I've ever shot. I had a Spig Explorer II that I shot my best field scores with. I still have a Spig BB that I'll never get rid of. If I shot 25" risers I'd shoot a Spig BB. 

I personally shoot 27" Gillos. I've found the longer riser seems to be more forgiving. I simply shoot higher scores with it. If I had to start over with gear I'd totally be open to other 27" risers. But for now I've found something that works really well for me and don't plan on changing.


----------



## Astroguy

JimDE said:


> Richard won the Lancaster Archery 2018 Classic with a WinWin non-barebow riser.... pretty much answers your question. It’s the Indian not the bow and arrow.


Richard had a high dollar W&W riser. I give his win to nerves of steel in the finals over riser choice. Last year Bobby Worthington gave a good showing against Demmer. Who had the top spot again. None of them shooting the same riser.


----------



## limbwalker

I'm not sure a typical recurve riser will shoot any worse than a dedicated barebow riser, but I do know a riser designed for barebow is much more pleasant for me to shoot when I shoot barebow, and that allows me to focus better.


----------



## Stephen Morley

They're all good for BB if you can get the balance right but some are better suited than others, it all depends on your budget.

For me riser stiffness, the grip and balance are key factors.

I've found a stiff riser you can shoot down the line at all distances without adjusting Plunger or string blur, not essential but the less complicated the shooting the less mistakes made.

Grip can be adjusted to suit but easier if you start with on that's got scope for adjustment.

Balance you want a riser that holds on aim well without masses of weight added but not just balance of aim but a riser with a good post shot reaction.

You can shoot fine without these traits but the better they are the less mistakes you're likely to have, at high level BB one mistake can turn the results very quickly.


----------



## JimDE

astroguy it’s always about the Indian on any given competition.....


----------



## Ron Nepini

A new question, what are the draw backs of a 23" riser and long limbs to make your bow 68"?
Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## JohnZhou

Not really drawback. For BB, if you're SW than 25" with long limb would be better; more forgiving. If your DL over 30", than get a 27" riser. 

Richard used a Win Win Nano Max, which is more of a olympic target riser, he use two weights for balance. Equipment not a huge factor in archery in general. Don't let all that marketing brainwash you. Spend your time on shooting. Get the correct arrow spine for your bow. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## JohnZhou

The best equipment will not make you a better archer. Spend time on your form, aim, release, technique, etc... Know your body, know your bow, become as one. That is the way to archery.


----------



## JimDE

:thumbs_up


----------



## grantmac

Ron Nepini said:


> A new question, what are the draw backs of a 23" riser and long limbs to make your bow 68"?
> Thanks again,
> Ron


Less speed and stability, slightly smoother. Stick with the 25".


----------



## Ron Nepini

Thanks for all the inputs.
Ron


----------



## arrowchucker222

I did an informal count yesterday on the barebow shooting line while I shooting. 12 CD, 5 SPIG, 5 GILLO, 4 BEST, handful of assorted everything else.
Arrowchucker


----------



## Dillinger1

hammer08 said:


> You don't need a Barebow specific riser, something else will do. Get what you like as far as looks and price then weight it to your liking.
> 
> My friend has a Cartel Phantom and SF Axiom limbs with 2 12oz x-spot weights on it and it shoots just fine for me indoors. 285/550 is not a problem with his setup. I had an SF forged riser for a while that I played with and it shot really well with weight on it. I've shot and shot well with WF25's. They're very nice risers. I love every Spigarelli I've ever shot. I had a Spig Explorer II that I shot my best field scores with. I still have a Spig BB that I'll never get rid of. If I shot 25" risers I'd shoot a Spig BB.
> 
> I personally shoot 27" Gillos. I've found the longer riser seems to be more forgiving. I simply shoot higher scores with it. If I had to start over with gear I'd totally be open to other 27" risers. But for now I've found something that works really well for me and don't plan on changing.


I agree 100%.


----------



## yegon

Stephen Morley said:


> I've found a stiff riser you can shoot down the line at all distances without adjusting Plunger or string blur, not essential but the less complicated the shooting the less mistakes made.


dont have a big sample nor much experience but I was able to shoot all distances without adjusting the plunger on an old SF axiom riser and cant get to that point with my new Gillo G1

do you think the axiom was stiffer? (doesnt feel like it to my inexperienced hands) or is some other woodoo at work here?

as far as riser choice - I still did not exceed my PBs made with the cheap axiom bow with my new Gillo setup that is about 3x more expensive and BB speciffic


----------



## MartinOttosson

JohnZhou said:


> The best equipment will not make you a better archer. Spend time on your form, aim, release, technique, etc... Know your body, know your bow, become as one. That is the way to archery.


True, atleast in the philosophical point of view. In reality it is however a question about what equipment you have at the moment. To make that statement true, you need to step up to a certain level of equipment and that level varies depending on what level you are on as an archer. A beginner will not feel any difference, but a world class archer with good equipment knowledge (which means far from all high level archers, even if everyone thinks all top level archers know all about gear) will notice even very small differences in performance. No bow make you a better archer, but some bows will just give you more points while you still are the same archer. I have many bows in my stable and some of them I find it almost impossible to get my normal points with, while some just keep surprising me by giving me more points than I thought I earned. The important is to get a good bow that you like and that suit you. Then get to know your bow, your body and become one. Then you can keep that bow for 20 years. But if you do all that with a crappy bow, you will not reach your true potential.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

MartinOttosson said:


> True, atleast in the philosophical point of view. In reality it is however a question about what equipment you have at the moment. To make that statement true, you need to step up to a certain level of equipment and that level varies depending on what level you are on as an archer. A beginner will not feel any difference, but a world class archer with good equipment knowledge (which means far from all high level archers, even if everyone thinks all top level archers know all about gear) will notice even very small differences in performance. No bow make you a better archer, but some bows will just give you more points while you still are the same archer. I have many bows in my stable and some of them I find it almost impossible to get my normal points with, while some just keep surprising me by giving me more points than I thought I earned. The important is to get a good bow that you like and that suit you. Then get to know your bow, your body and become one. Then you can keep that bow for 20 years. But if you do all that with a crappy bow, you will not reach your true potential.


Well said.

Most of us will not out shoot our equipment. There may be some design feature that works better with our individual body shape than others, but in the end, its all about the ability to shoot the equipment.

I am really liking my WF25 and WFx25. But my favorite bow was the hand made wooden bow that I shot for about 10 years before it broke in the handle during a national shoot. Some of my best scores ever were shot with that simple bow. It fitted me like a glove. The same bow maker made me two other ones, but they didn't fit like that first one did. I couldn't tell you why. 

So when one asks a question about what is the best riser for barebow? well that is really a personal question. Those how give recommendations will give thumbs up to what works well for them, and thumbs down for what didn't work for them. Other people will have opposite opinion. In the end, its really how that bow fits to you. As Martin points out, he has some bows that fits him well, and he get more points from them than other bows.


----------



## Agrippa

I just switched to a 27" Gillo with a 16oz Yost BB weight. Worth checking out.


----------



## Azzurri

Would avoid the carbon fiber stuff <2 lbs. You put a pound weight on that and all you've done is get it to normal riser levels. [That being said my best JOAD score barebow was with a Fiberbow and nothing on it, so much of it is practice/form and tuning.] However, I would say a riser with some natural heft to it probably gives you your best chance because your "BBX sight" will "sit" more. That FB would bounce around used for barebow. I've used a SF Forged Plus (that I also use some for Oly) for barebow and a lot of the super serious types around here seem to like Gillo. Gillo makes a G2 that is not much different on price than the Forged. 

Other thing you might consider is whether you might try Oly or whether barebow is "it." Though I hear some use Gillos for Oly I'd think a more committed barebow choice would be something like Gillo or Spig, a specialist barebow, whereas if you have any Oly interest you may not want an inherently heavy riser or care if it has internal weight capability, and you'd be just as happy generic like Forged Plus.

BB to me I'd put the money into lessons primarily.


----------



## liquidator4711

There is also the psychological aspect of it - even as an intermediate archer it feels good to shoot nice equipment that I enjoy - and I know that all "fault" lies with myself rather than not having the best possible equipment. 

I understand I get tricked psychologically in some sense from vendors there, but it doesn't matter - I need to trust the equipment or shooting will not work for me at least.

Some things is fairly evidently better - e.g. having a nice set of well matched arrows quite obviously tightens up groups on 50m - as is having equipment that is easy to tune (as the difference between a well-tuned bow and a so-so tuned one is quite massive in my experience - I actually do believe it is more important for us intermediate shooters than the elite ones, as we have much more variability in e.g. release and follow through, so we are more dependent on a well tuned rig).

(and I currently switch between an olympic riser and a BB geared one and like both actually...


----------



## kentsabrina

Ron Nepini said:


> What would be the best riser to buy for the BB class? Do you really need a BB riser or will something else do?
> X Spot 25" riser (BB riser)
> Mybo Wave 25" riser
> SF forged + 25" riser
> Thanks
> Ron


I can assure u the Mybo wave is the best riser in terms of quality in ur list (because I own one and shoot the rest), although I dont think it is designed and weighted as a BB.


----------



## toj

Buy the riser you want, it's much more important you like what you shoot.
The feel and balance etc is something you'll get used to regardless.


----------



## granite14

My minimum requirement for a barebow riser using an oly platform is a lower stab bushing as well as one by the grip as it would most likely need weight in both spots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kenn1320

Not sure if it's tune or what, but lots of these non specific barebows with a 2lb weight on them sound like the limbs are going to come off every shot. I like my bow, as shot, to be 6lbs+. Thats a lot of warts to screw on a light weight riser. 18m/20y indoors isnt a great indicator of whats a good barebow riser. Heck Jimmy B shot 280's with a 19" tradtech hunting bow.


----------



## Dillinger1

I realize that any Olympic style riser can be a "Barebow Riser", but personally like to support companies that make barebow specific risers.


----------



## Demmer3

Dillinger1 said:


> I realize that any Olympic style riser can be a "Barebow Riser", but personally like to support companies that make barebow specific risers.


Ditto. I will support those that support us. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## toj

I thought that gillos were dual purpose?


----------



## xpistalpetex

Isn't one of the "barebow" riser only difference is by have insertable weights beneath the grip so you can more weight besides the bushing.


----------



## Dillinger1

toj said:


> I thought that gillos were dual purpose?


They are all "Dual Purpose" with stabilizer bushings. I just know that WF, Gillo and Spig make a true effort at supporting the Barebow community in this country. Vittorio, Dewayne and Cal and Spig were all at Lancaster and Vegas supporting the Barebow shooters by talking to shooters and answering technical questions about their products. That is why I will buy from these three brands.


----------

